# When did you have the firs contact with the Taurus brand



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I did not even know that a Taurus exist. I first thought Taurus is a mid size Ford Sedan.

My daughter in law came in 2007 and gave me a Taurus PT 111 Pro 9X19 as a present. I didn't have a single glow what a Taurus is and where it comes from. That gun did grow on me and today I don't want to miss that gun anymore.
Sure I have more guns and many of them are very good guns that I don't want to miss.
But the PT 111 Pro gun become a part of my necessity guns like my Dachshund in the house is always around me.
I feel very comfortable with that gun. he only upgrade that I made to that gun is the William Sights becaus I hatet actually the Hini that came with it.

It is reliable, compact, accurate and eats up whatever I feed her as long it is 9X19 ammo.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So how does your Dachshund feel about being compared to a Taurus?:mrgreen:

GW


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

REAL contact when bought a blued 85. It was a pretty good gun. Finish was top rate and it ran well. Traded up to the 609(?), same gun but 357mag. It too was pretty damn good for the price. It got the job done w/o complaint.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> So how does your Dachshund feel about being compared to a Taurus?:mrgreen:
> GW


 I will ask and let U know. But I'll think as long as he can ride in the car, sleep on the couch the dog will be fine.

When was that Spike? 1893?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a new, pre-decocker PT92AF in the early 90's (I think that's right but could have been the late 80's). Wish I still had it. Beautiful and a very good shooter. Looked like this..

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...search.yahoo.com&hsimp=yhs-003&hspart=mozilla


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Huummmm
I thought there are more Taurus people here.
But may be they are scared? But OK I understand. Outing as someone that actually owns a Taurus and is satisfied with it in a gun forum is not so easy.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I've known about Taurus since early 80's. Several friends at work were getting the x -Beretta 92's and thought highly of them.

The Millennium series looks nice.

I opted to get a real Beretta instead of a Brazilian copy.

I considered a revolver but could not find a .22 mag in the local shops. I did find a Rossi M515. I believe they both copied S&W.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@CW
I had the same problem. I couldn't decide and therefore I have both. The Beretta 92 and the Taurus 92. Both work just great.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

My TCP .380 is the 1st Taurus I've owned. I compared it to the LCP and Kel-tec. I bought it because it had a smoother trigger and a slide lock. I've put appr. 300 rounds of several different brands through it without issues. I'll keep it.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

I first became aware of Taurus after reading about their copy of the 92.
My first (physical) contact with one was a Tracker revolver in .357


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

At around the turn of the 21st century, I noticed the Taurus Millennium line of pistols, and thought that the design looked both interesting and practical.
I was visiting a friend in Southern California, also a shooter, so we dropped into Martin Retting's big gun shop in Culver City, in search of gratification.
Retting's had a few on hand, so we tried one on for size. It was comfortable in my hand, although its trigger action was strange. We both decided to try one, each.

To our great surprise, Retting's salesman expressed himself very reluctant to sell them to us.
This was particularly strange because Retting's reputation was a little on the money-grubbing side.
Why didn't they want to sell us Taurus pistols?

Well, the salesman explained, a very large percentage of the Taurus guns they sold came back immediately with serious problems, and had to be returned for warranty work.
This cost the shop quite a lot of time and money. They weren't making any profits on Taurus guns. Indeed, they seemed to be taking a loss.
The boss had therefore decreed that their remaining stock of Taurus pistols were to be sold "as is, where is." Warranty repairs were to be the province of the buyer, exclusively.
Now, then, did we really want to buy those Taurus Millennium pistols? They were on sale, cheap.

We declined.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

PT111Pro said:


> I did not even know that a Taurus exist. I first thought Taurus is a mid size Ford Sedan.
> My daughter in law came in 2007 and gave me a Taurus PT 111 Pro 9X19 as a present. I didn't have a single glow what a Taurus is and where it comes from. That gun did grow on me and today I don't want to miss that gun anymore.
> Sure I have more guns and many of them are very good guns that I don't want to miss.
> But the PT 111 Pro gun become a part of my necessity guns like my Dachshund in the house is always around me.
> ...


My first contact was with a buddies gun, a single stack 9mm, it was a good gun. Then I ended up with 2 hi-cap Taurus' , a PT-92 & a PT-99. Now I like the brand.
The year of first contact was about 1995 or so.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

1986, bought a PT 92. I liked it so much I bought a PT99. I still have them both. I also bought a M66,94, 96 and a PT22. My only disappointment was the .17 HRM that I sold because I hated the trigger. I notice most of the Taurus complaints are about the newer models. Maybe in too much of a hurry to hit the market and not enough time on QC? Like Glocks, a lot of negative comments from people who never shot one let alone owned one.


----------



## Firefighter431 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just bought my first Taurus last month. Pt111 g2 millenium. Good gun, not great......but good. No malfunctions so far with the 300 rds I've put through it. Mostly WWB and a few UMC. Shoots low left but I think it's more from the long trigger pull and finger placement on the trigger. Fun to shoot, recoil is minimal. 
My son is looking at a used 24/7 g2 with the stainless slide so might be 2 Taurus in the family.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please Note the Huge Taurus-Pistol Recall: Massive Taurus Safety Settlement Could Include 100,000 Pistols - Bearing Arms - Handguns, recall, Taurus

It includes the entire Millennium line, and more.


----------



## musicmanbob (Sep 11, 2015)

Good evening all. I am brand new here and aside from wanting to say "Hello", I also want to comment on the question asked. I just purchased a Taurus PT111 G2 9mm a few days ago. I took it to the gun range yesterday to test it out. I fired the cheap Winchester 9mm without any problems at all. Tomorrow, I plan to return to the range a test Hornady Critical Defense 9mm 115 gr FTX. I also plan to test the Federal Premium 9mm 124 grain Hydra Shoks. I would love knowing what ammo those of you with the Taurus G2 use as "home defense" ammo. Being a new handgun owner I am also curious whether I can load up the gun magazines and keep them on "standby" without damage? What I wonder is, will the springs in the magazines go soft and not function correctly if they remain loaded. By the way, I am not new to guns as I've served with the military. I am just a new civilian gun owner. I do plan to carry after gaining needed experience with the excellent instructors at my local gun range. Thanks so much for all response. I sure do appreciate and thank you for accepting me here.

Bob


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome Bob! Your mag springs are worn out by cycling between compression and extension, not by staying compressed. The spring steel can become "work hardened" by compression and extension, but it will cost you a lot in ammo before you need to replace relatively cheap mag springs. I hope this helps.

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Funny you should mention the Ford Taurus.

The Taurus firearms can be compared to the Ford Taurus. Both don't work very well.


----------



## musicmanbob (Sep 11, 2015)

Good evening GW and thank you for the welcome. I sure do appreciate the information about the magazine springs. Now, once I decide after some more research and personal use/experience I can purchase my choice of "personal ammo" and fill at least 2 mags. win231 sorry you've had a bad experience with the Taurus line of weapons. My experience so far has been excellent. I love the feel and weight, size of this gun and the trigger is excellent compared to my Canick 55 Stingray 9mm. Thanks again all. 

bob


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I picked up a used 66 in 1978 from a coworker in .38 special-I shot that pistol quite a bit for a couple of years.At present I have a PT92AF that has been great.I have owned several Taurus handguns of all sizes and never sent a one back for service.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Actually, I've never had contact with a Taurus firearm. They're like government employees. They don't work & you can't fire them.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting. No experience but an opinion. Must be a modern phenomena.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

PT111Pro said:


> Interesting. No experience but an opinion. Must be a modern phenomena.


Not necessary to personally experience a misfortune (owning a crap firearm) to know how bad it is. Only necessary to be literate. That's what unbiased gun tests are for.

I've never had contact with a Chevrolet Vega or a Ford Pinto, either.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

My first Taurus was a titanium .357 which the cylinder timing was so bad that after 15 rounds a piece of jacket lodged between the frame and cylinder and locked it down. Sent it back. Got rid of it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well - I understand....
All Italians eating all the time spaghetti.
All French people riding a bike and carrying a loaf of bread under their arms and
all US-Americans shooting innocent little children around the entire world to death.
Glock is good
Taurus is bad.

So simple is the world for simple people. Why looking closer to Italians, French, US Americans, Glock and Taurus. We know already. Right?

Well - just go ahead.

Edit: I sold last week my last Taurus pistol. No Taurus Brand in my house anymore.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> Actually, I've never had contact with a Taurus firearm. They're like government employees. They don't work & you can't fire them.


That's pretty good!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Well - I understand....
> All Italians eating all the time spaghetti.
> All French people riding a bike and carrying a loaf of bread under their arms and
> all US-Americans shooting innocent little children around the entire world to death.
> ...


So are you going to change your name to Hi-Point?

GW


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I first encountered Taurus back in 1993. I purchased a PT-101, .40S&W. I had planned to keep it as either an EDC or a Home SD gun. As luck would have it, I became interested in IPSC, and the Taurus was totally unsuitable for IPSC, so I traded it for a SA Defender (.45ACP) which I considered much more appropriate for IPSC.

Never had any issues with the Taurus, but I only owned it for about a year. Since then I have heard so much bad about Taurus, I have never tried another. Yeah, I realize I have been swayed by popular opinion, but then who hasn't, at one time or another.

My current stable is HKs, Walthers, and CZs; so for good, or bad, it is unlikely I will try Taurus again.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

win231 said:


> Not necessary to personally experience a misfortune (owning a crap firearm) to know how bad it is. Only necessary to be literate. ...
> 
> I've never had contact with a Chevrolet Vega or a Ford Pinto, either.


Apropos of nothing, my sister used to have a Vega, when she lived for a while near Great Lakes Naval Base. I'll always remember the times it got so cold and wet that her poor Vega froze to the ground and didn't have enough power to move. She had to wait until the sun rose over the garage so the ice around the tires would melt, and she could drive it to work.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

high pockets said:


> I first encountered Taurus back in 1993. I purchased a PT-101, .40S&W. I had planned to keep it as either an EDC or a Home SD gun. As luck would have it, I became interested in IPSC, and the Taurus was totally unsuitable for IPSC, so I traded it for a SA Defender (.45ACP) which I considered much more appropriate for IPSC.
> 
> Never had any issues with the Taurus, but I only owned it for about a year. Since then I have heard so much bad about Taurus, I have never tried another. Yeah, I realize I have been swayed by popular opinion, but then who hasn't, at one time or another.
> 
> My current stable is HKs, Walthers, and CZs; so for good, or bad, it is unlikely I will try Taurus again.


Good thing that you were swayed by popular opinion. They are what they are. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

high pockets said:


> Apropos of nothing, my sister used to have a Vega, when she lived for a while near Great Lakes Naval Base. I'll always remember the times it got so cold and wet that her poor Vega froze to the ground and didn't have enough power to move. She had to wait until the sun rose over the garage so the ice around the tires would melt, and she could drive it to work.


In that type of weather, the Vega would be a safer car. The cold weather would make the common engine fires much less likely.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> So are you going to change your name to Hi-Point?
> 
> GW


How nice of you. Thank you very much. But I thought I name it Smith & Wesson. That is a US american brand that is put out there. If I'll only think on Whirlpool, Chevy etc out of the 1960. But that would be unfair to the today's Chevy and Whirlpool workers, because they manufacture that stuff, thank god, now in China. So yea, why not M&P?


----------



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmm.. It's been a long time, around 1990, I bought a "closeout" gun at a large LGS, and have always had a PT92/99/100/101 around. The Taurus brand has always been side by side with my Berettas in my safe. 

Whenever I go to the range, I generaly bring both. When I used to shoot IDPA I'd sometimes use the 92 over the Beretta or Colt 1911, I always did OK.


----------



## Bootlegger (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello: About a month ago I special ordered my first and Last Taurus. A model 992 SS .22RF. The double action is poor at best. I do not expect the S & W smoothness. The single action requires the use of both thumbs to cock the hammer and it's still tough to do. I was hoping my wife would use it but she can't cock it. Making matters worse they won't let me buy a main spring. They said it was a controlled item for gunsmiths only. Thanks for reading my "Oh My Pitiful Me" post. nicholas


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I purchased my only Taurus handgun in 2007; a PT1911. Ran fine, no particular problems. Quality of mfg. was a little lower than my other pistols - S&W, Sigs, Beretta. I sold in about a year later and bought my first Glock, a G26, that is still one of my carry guns today.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Bootlegger said:


> Hello: About a month ago I special ordered my first and Last Taurus. A model 992 SS .22RF. The double action is poor at best. I do not expect the S & W smoothness. The single action requires the use of both thumbs to cock the hammer and it's still tough to do. I was hoping my wife would use it but she can't cock it. Making matters worse they won't let me buy a main spring. They said it was a controlled item for gunsmiths only. Thanks for reading my "Oh My Pitiful Me" post. nicholas


A gun that's that difficult to fire....is very safe. :anim_lol:


----------



## Bootlegger (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello Win 231;

Yes, you are correct. Also let's not forget how much easier it is on ammo. Never run out with this 992.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I like Smith & Wessons. My friend buys Taurus. His guns are always "back at the factory" for service. 

Now we shoot a lot. About 250 rounds per week for me and closer to 500 a week for him. When you do that kind of volume the Taurus doesn't hold up. 

For a gun that doesn't shoot in the 100s of round per week, the Taurus will take it.


----------



## bamashooter (Dec 23, 2015)

My first Taurus was years ago when they introduced the .38 titanium Ultra Lite revolver. Still have it. Maybe 3 years ago I purchased a 3rd gen PT145 Mil Pro. About 2 - 3 years ago I purchased the PT1911PBL. Sold it several months ago. All are / were excellent imo.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I always chuckle when Taurus owners say, _"But it has a lifetime warranty." _Well, yeah...it has to have a lifetime warranty 'cuz you'll be spending most of your life shipping it in for repair.

And if you had to pay for shipping, it wouldn't be long before you've spent more than the cost of the gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> I always chuckle when Taurus owners say, _"But it has a lifetime warranty." _Well, yeah...it has to have a lifetime warranty 'cuz you'll be spending most of your life shipping it in for repair.
> 
> And if you had to pay for shipping, it wouldn't be long before you've spent more than the cost of the gun.


I love it!


----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

I bought my first Taurus - a PT111 Millennium G2 - a year ago. I don't shot high volume, but it has performed flawlessly so far. I think the long initial trigger pull is excessive, but you get used to it. The reset is short and crisp. It is a comfortable IWB carry for a double stack. No complaints.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

My first gun was a Taurus, in 1977. It was a model 83, in nickel. It was a total piece of trash. It spit very badly, and the defective barrel would lead up in six shots to the point the gun wouldn't function and I had to pound the lead out with a brass screwdriver. I sent it twice to Taurus, and both times, they said there was nothing wrong with the barrel. IT HAD NO RIFLING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT! When a bullet hit the area of the barrel without the rifling, it would literally tear lead off the bullet and the gun would lead up tremendously. No gunsmith I showed it to could explain how the barrel was that way and how Taurus couldn't see it instantly when they looked inside the barrel. 

I sure hope my PT111 G2 is ok when it comes Monday.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Back in 1988. It was the first handgun I bought...model 85 in .38 Special. The gun ran great for me.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

For me it was 2013 purchased a Pt111 Millennium pro 9mm after reading the so called good reviews. Been a nightmare ever since. From dealing with Taurus cs and the recall.Then having to wait 12 weeks for a replacement G2 only to have it break and had to wait another 12 weeks for a repair. So happy I am rid of it and Taurus.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

About 2yrs ago I was browsing You Tube looking at gun channels that review pistols & revolvers, when I kept seeing the same gun getting rave reviews from everyone. The gun was the Taurus PT-111 G2, so I had to at least look at one after such positive reviews. Went to a local gun shop and got to handle one and was impressed with how well the gun fit, at the time they were selling locally for 379 and I was giving it some thought but a few weeks passed and I was on You Tube again and saw another rave review about the G2. This time the reviewer mentioned the gun was on sale online at Palmetto State Armory for 219 I'd never bought a gun online but at that price I didn't hesitate. The G2 is now a gun I CC daily its been a fantastic gun that has never had an issue.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Last fall a friend bought a PT 111 G2. I have a S&W bodyguard and decided I wanted a 9 mm carry gun. I shot his and thought it was pretty nice. I am big into research before I buy, so I watched YouTube videos and read reviews for about 2 months before I decided to purchase the G2. I was on the fence between it and the bodyguards bigger brother the Shield. At the time I never saw a bad review of the G2 and thought I might as well save some money. Well, after my 3rd trip to the range and only 250 rounds fired my trigger safety broke. Ok stuff happens, well turns out so many were breaking Taurus had a huge back up in Florida and were waiting on parts. 12 weeks later I got it back but after hearing on another forum how many were having problems one person even had trouble with his repaired gun again right away. I cut my losses and got the Shield that I should have gotten in the first place. So one person will sing the praises that they have never had problems with theirs but many others have had problems. It's your money and your choice but to me it's buyer beware.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Recoil1, Yes they had issues with a trigger safety breaking, and it took some time to get the issue resolved there were some who had to wait weeks to get the repair. I remember the huge recall and the long wait with the Springfield XDs, at the time Springfield said the turn around time would be about 30 days, but in truth at the time they didn't even have a design fix for it. I know this because a friend of mine who owned one spoke by phone with a CS rep from Springfield who admitted at the time they still hadn't identified what was causing the problem! What this meant was Springfield would be keeping the gun as long as they had to til they came up with a fix, that's just the way it is. And lets not forget this wasn't a some are having a problem thing, it was a (Do not shoot your XDs recall, it was that serious!) it wasn't a defective part as with the G2. If you remember back then the guns, when dropped had issues with firing so every owner was warned to unload and return intimately. People who owned the XDs were very unhappy and were waiting in some cases in excess of 4 months. Point is there are still people who wont buy Springfield brand because of this recall, so it happens or has happened to most every gun manufacturer that a defective part needs to be replaced or redesigned. The defective trigger safety part on the G2 was limited to a a run of G2s, and not all of them as was the case with the Springfield XDs, recall that happened in 2013. Funny how quick people forget point is the same every manufacturer does their best to repair and return as quickly as they can but they have to wait til they have the parts or are able to fix a design flaw as was the case with the Springfield XDs, simple as that.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

WOW Springfield compared to Taurus, I'll take the Springfield any day,Oh wait I did it's a much nicer gun, better quality, shoot accurates, and a much nicer trigger. As far as recalls isn't Taurus owners still waiting for their handguns to be replaced over a year. It took over 3 months for a trigger repair on my Taurus, my opinion not to dependable, as far as their CS it was the worst. They used to have free shipping on repairs but they have so many guns going back for repair they had to change it to 90 day on a new gun, that should tell you how many guns are being returned for repair. Should of bought a High point instead of the G2 way less problems. But it's all good cause Youtube say's so.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

So you are saying Springfield admitted there was a problem, did a recall and fixed all the problem firearms. If Taurus is aware of a limited run with defective safeties, even if it isn't all of them, wouldn't it be good business to recall the guns from the suspected dates and fix all of them. (My brother has one from the same run, our serial numbers are very close. He has heard nothing from Taurus so I know they aren't owning the problem) I was using mine as a CCW and if the unthinkable happened and I needed it for self defense and the safety broke I would have been left defenseless. Yes everyone has parts that can be bad. But everyone doesn't handle the issue with the same openness. Imagine doing a recall on the replacement for your other recall. I can see why they are not in a hurry to address it. Just my opinion


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

joepolo, you do of course realize the XDs is not even made by Springfield right? It is made in Croatia and is imported by Springfield. Before they were imported by Springfield they were a cheap gun that cost much less before the name change from HS2000 to XDs. Also it should be noted owners of the XDs were very unhappy with the gun after it was modified & returned by Springfield after the fix, complaining about a very heavy trigger pull that was very gritty. Many still refuse to own a Springfield because of the problems they had with the XDs!!

Recoil1, understand that the difference between the two separate issues with the XDs vs the G2 is the XDs could kill you if dropped the G2 while frustrating for those who owned one that had a bad trigger blade that broke due to a bad part run that resulted in some, not all G2s breaking. The reason Springfield did the recall is simple if they didn't and you were injured or killed because they didn't it would be a slam dunk in court and the victim or his family could sue them for millions. even though it seems like the same problem it isn't even close! The XDs had the potential to kill you the G2 made the gun inoperable... Huge difference!!

joepolo & Recoil1 take a look at this You Tube video it explains the Springfield recall issues much better than I can. You'll both be more informed about the XDs recall...


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Jee thanks for the info I would've never guessed it was made in Croatia it should say that on the gun, oh wait it does. No matter what you say to try to make yourself feel good, doesn't matter to me. When you look for handguns with a bad reputation what comes up Springfield, nope Taurus.As far as the XDs it was that one model that got recalled and fixed and now is one of the most sought after carry guns out there. Let's see Taurus had how many models recalled and still waiting for them to settle, and get them back to people that bought them. I guess you're going to tell my Sig isn't made in the US either darn silly me I should of checked. Believe what you want, carry what you're comfortable with , that's what I do just isn't a Taurus and for some reason that bothers you. Well as far as I'm concerned it doesn't bother me what you carry, it's your choice. Youtube is not something to bet your life on, but you could find some info on there .


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

joepolo you can rest easy knowing of the 2 guns only the XDs not the G2 was recalled. And that is the plain truth, and also keep in mind when it was the HS2000 they could be bought for less than 300... Smart shoppers like to pay 425 to 450+ for a gun that was less than 300 just cuz it says Springfield... Wonder how they felt about that when it was recalled?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suppose that it's inflammatory for me to post this here, but...
What's the opposite of a "hater"?
An "afficionado"? A "lover"? An "apologist"? An "acolyte"?

Why is it, nowadays, that when there are two opposing parties to a discussion, there seems to be no possibility of an admission from both sides that both sides exhibit fairly equal validity?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well Steve, because the internet and computers are involved. It has always been tougher, in a face to face argument, to say the things that we all get away with on the computer.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Look their will always be different opinions and I do understand those who have problems will complain about how terrible there experience was. I've been on both sides of this with other gun makers and can relate to the frustration they feel. But my opinion of Taurus has been positive, expect me to relate my positive feelings after all this is a Taurus forum, and there are two sides to every story.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I think what some of us see is that you are glorifying a company and firearm that is not worthy of it. Taurus has failed in many aspects from their quality control to their inconsistencies in producing a quality handgun. Their interest are not with the consumer. Cant believe there are still many people who are still waiting for their replacements.Think some have been waiting now for close to 1 year. That to me is totally unacceptable. Taurus
new that their was a potential safety issue with the Pt millennium pro's long before we new about it and did nothing about it until the lawsuit. They were totally negligent. How as a gun manufacture do you not do a drop test after the design and manufacture of your prototype.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Okay livingthedream I've been very happy with my gun... You haven't, so of course I want to tell others what a great gun value it is. But your last sentence...(How as a gun manufacture do you not do a drop test after the design and manufacture of your prototype.) If you do as much research on buying a gun as you claim how could you forget or not know about other gun companies recalling guns for the same reason? I guess you'd also have to ask Springfield and S&W. Yes they had the same issues Why didn't they drop test after the design and manufacturer of their guns?? Customers who bought them also had to wait til a design flaw could be fixed.


----------



## Gainestruk (Feb 21, 2016)

Cannon, I have no dog in this fight I own no Taurus handguns.
Being a neutral with no biases either for or against to me it seems you are trolling Livingthebdream, every time he post anything you are almost always next poster. Everyone here knows your feelings so how about backing off a little, this is getting old.
I don't mean to offend you its just how I see it.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Gainestruk, I should back off... Well he sold his Taurus and there's no doubt he had some real problems with his Taurus. My only issue here is his claim that "They were totally negligent. How as a gun manufacture do you not do a drop test after the design and manufacture of your prototype. 

All I did was point out that there have been other gun makers that had the exact same problems with their pistols, so are they also totally negligent? I don't think any of them were to be honest, and I really don't think livingthedream does either. He's angry and I've been where he is with a brand I wont name, they didn't offer me a replacement gun like they did for him. But just like him I sold the pistol that was IMO a piece of junk and bought a different pistol. Difference is, I never looked back when I bought the new gun.

But I guess I can back off, since hes happy with his new pistol... Problem solved and here's hoping he can finally move on from this post ... As I now have


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

At a Gun Show in 2013. I had never heard of them and vendors all over the room had them. They looked like Wal-Mart branded guns (Equate or Great Value) so I stayed away from them.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Wish I had done the same. I should have done more research before I purchased one. What a nightmare.


----------

